# Why do some people over exaggerate?



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Their reality is boring.


----------



## shirleygirl (Feb 6, 2014)

I think people like to big it up a bit if they are a little insecure or fear they will be seen as boring, however a little of this is ok and can make a story seem more interesting, but not too much of it as can be annoying especially for those people who see things in black or white


----------

